# Looking for netfilter bindings for perl

## VinzC

Hi all.

I'd like to use a script that hooks into netfilter queues and decides whether to pass or drop packets based on certain criteria. I've tried this ebuild but I don't know how to modify it for use with perl. I don't either seem to find any reference as to what the dependencies are for that script.

Can anybody help?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## erik258

have you seen perlipq?

----------

## VinzC

I didn't even know of that  one  :Very Happy:  . Thanks. I see it's available through CPAN. Does it use NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE or IP_NF_QUEUE?

----------

## erik258

Hopefully the newer one. I know nothing about it; just found it on google

----------

## VinzC

I finally found. See this thread. I also have updated the ebuild with Perl support. I have tested the libary and it works.

----------

